# Nice day for Bull Reds



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Been hunting Pomps for 4 weeks only caught 10 of which 8 were small keepers.(can you say gill netters!!!). Past two days wind and current to bad to fish for pomps, so as an alternate went Ft Morgan point and have had a couple good days. Bulls averaging 35-40" several leader break offs. All in all not a bad way to end my vacation. Will be back in spring if the good Lord is willing!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like a fun trip man! Sorry you didn't get more pomps! Hope you make it down in the spring! Those are some nice bulls!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, MoganMan the last two days have been a blast.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish Johnny !


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Great report. God bless you and we'll see you in the spring.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*One more for the road*

Last day of vacation, fished hard, plenty of gafftops, small rays and catfish but only one Red. Still a good day to be alive and so blessed!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Was the top part of his tail bit off?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like a great vacation. Congrats on all the big bull reds


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, it appeared to me that it was. A couple small sharks were caught the day before by others(one about 28" & one about 3')


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

They're still around! It was nice to meet you two guys last week, looked like you were having a blast.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Still around? Ha! They'll be here through March +/-


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice meeting you too! Thanks for the info. the first day out! Keep up the good work.
You may see Doc out there, as he will down there at least through December.


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice reds!! I'm going to brave the winds tomorrow. What bait were you using?


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Caught first one on shrimp baited pomp rig. Remainders were caught on cut bait(croker & whiteing)caught on shrimp. Others were using cut mullet 2-3" chunks. One the last day we fished was using 4-7" mullet tails on what looked like 8-0 circle hooks and he caught more than we did. Hooks may have been larger we were using 7-0 & 8-0, except the first it was on a 3-0 on the pompano rig. Good luck they should still be there.


----------

